# aquasoil



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jun 2008)

I just ordered Â£80 of aquasoil.. hope its worth it!!!

rebuilding and thought Id finally do the job properly.. everthings struggling horribly in all my old style inert substrate, so time to give it all some meat and 2 veg.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jun 2008)

looking forward to the journal then


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jun 2008)

lol will see what I can do.

Its not often we get a journal on complete resurrection of a total mess is it. Something probably more common than any other scenario


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Jun 2008)

Worth every penny mate, seriously.  Did you get Amazonia 1 or 2 or another type?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jun 2008)

I got II as its supposed to be better with my heavily alkaline water.

Im quite excited. not been excited by my tank in a while, its quite nice.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Jun 2008)

Yeah I've heard that.  Using pure RO that wouldn't be an issue for me!   

Glad to hear the excitement mate; that new set-up buzz is great isn't it?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jun 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Yeah I've heard that.  Using pure RO that wouldn't be an issue for me!
> 
> Glad to hear the excitement mate; that new set-up buzz is great isn't it?



yeah it is  its been a while. 

I tried RO for a while, but things didnt do so well in it, plus it was a royal pain in the butt getting enough of it even for a 140ltre, let alone a 235!


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I run 5 tanks from my RO unit!!!  GOt it feeding into a water butt with automatic top-up though so it basically runs itself.


----------



## TDI-line (14 Jun 2008)

It's lovely stuff Matt, i bought 3 bags for a proposed planted tank, but the tank leaked before i could set it up.

So i have planned to replace my 720 litre with the same stuff, so how many bags do you think i'll need.. gulp.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> It's lovely stuff Matt, i bought 3 bags for a proposed planted tank, but the tank leaked before i could set it up.
> 
> So i have planned to replace my 720 litre with the same stuff, so how many bags do you think i'll need.. gulp.



 quite a few. Length x width x depth = volume cm2 / 1000 = litres   

Im reconning on 3 bags for my 100x50 at 5cm deep. Ordered and on its way (hopefully!) 


Realised its not hair algae I have but Spirogyra.. not so hard to shift if I get reinfected. Due to lack of maintenance I think, been lazy on water changes and been overdosing EI as a trial.. bad combo! That with the plants struggling in the sour substrate I currently have = unhappy tank.

Going to leave it uncovered as I really like the idea of a totally natural looking bottom (does it look big in this?). Ill give Glosso another go as I just love the stuff, not sure what layout type to go for this time.. but jungly eventually


----------



## swackett (20 Jun 2008)

I just got 12L of Aquasoil 2 from AE for my next tank project, I think it will be much easier to use than my other tank's substrate (tropica substrate with gravel/sand on top)


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Jun 2008)

swackett said:
			
		

> I just got 12L of Aquasoil 2 from AE for my next tank project, I think it will be much easier to use than my other tank's substrate (tropica substrate with gravel/sand on top)



its pretty amazing stuff.. its alot lighter than I anticipated as it stays in granular form, planting in it is a whole new experience.


----------



## swackett (20 Jun 2008)

One thing I was not expecting is that is actually smells of earth !


----------

